# If Insoluable fiber is better for constipation, why does Metamucil have soluable?



## atrain (Jun 22, 2001)

Metamucil/Citrucel is considered a mild laxative, why then does it use the soluable fiber. I read that soluable fiber slows down digestion, I want mine to speed up. I read that insoluable fiber is what you are suppose to have more of in your diet for constipation because it moves through you undigested by the body.why then does Metamucil/Citrucel use the soluable fiber and why do people use it for constipation??


----------



## rachelclare (Sep 16, 2001)

If you read Heather van Vorous she explains it beautifully. I think basically fibre balances the function of the colon - it is a myth it is only for constipation - I have found it marvelous for D. A lot of professionals are not well educated on this subject though and continue the myth.


----------



## rachelclare (Sep 16, 2001)

If you read Heather van Vorous she explains it beautifully. I think basically fibre balances the function of the colon - it is a myth it is only for constipation - I have found it marvelous for D. A lot of professionals are not well educated on this subject though and continue the myth.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2002)

I think perhaps the soluable fiber is a little more gentle on the G.I. tract. Insoluable fiber has a more potent effect....people with IBS don't need any more pain, gas or distention than they already have..... and I've even heard of too much of the insoluable fiber actually causing the reverse problem if not enough liquid is consumed. Anyone else have anything to contribute to this conversation? Please correct me if I am misinformed


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2002)

I think perhaps the soluable fiber is a little more gentle on the G.I. tract. Insoluable fiber has a more potent effect....people with IBS don't need any more pain, gas or distention than they already have..... and I've even heard of too much of the insoluable fiber actually causing the reverse problem if not enough liquid is consumed. Anyone else have anything to contribute to this conversation? Please correct me if I am misinformed


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2002)

I personally find too much insoluble fiber aggravating to my condition unless I drink a lot of water. This seems to me to be the key to success of a hight fiber diet.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2002)

I personally find too much insoluble fiber aggravating to my condition unless I drink a lot of water. This seems to me to be the key to success of a hight fiber diet.


----------



## 123456 (Jun 25, 2001)

This how I understand it. Metamucile is soluable fiber. It works for both C and D, because it absorbs water. If the condition is C, it absorbs/holds more water in the stool. If the condition is D, it also absorbs water making for more typical stool.


----------



## 123456 (Jun 25, 2001)

This how I understand it. Metamucile is soluable fiber. It works for both C and D, because it absorbs water. If the condition is C, it absorbs/holds more water in the stool. If the condition is D, it also absorbs water making for more typical stool.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Bran cereal is cheap enough that you can't make $$ selling a bran supplement???Soluble fiber will help some people with constipation as it keeps water in the stool, but typically insoluble fiber may be more potant for some people (but eating bran cereal makes them feel old when taking metamucil does not???)K.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Bran cereal is cheap enough that you can't make $$ selling a bran supplement???Soluble fiber will help some people with constipation as it keeps water in the stool, but typically insoluble fiber may be more potant for some people (but eating bran cereal makes them feel old when taking metamucil does not???)K.


----------



## Windaloo (Feb 3, 2002)

Metamucil contains ispaghula husk or psyllum.That is a mixture of soluble and insoluble fibre.There is 7g soluble fibre in a serving..rest is insoluble.Therefore it would help both D/C.The soluble helps D since it allows Bifidobacteria to thrive on the soluble form and thus producing bifdogenic factors like short chain fatty acids and compounds which help absorption of intestinal water. The bacteria feed on these SCFA and thus PH of lumen is reduced causing yeasts like candida and pathogenic types to be controlled.The insoluble form would help C since the bulk would be increased and peristalsis would be stimulated.For True D one should consume FOS or inulin, or soya oligosaccahrides, which help D and balance the flora without the having the insoluble form.


----------



## Windaloo (Feb 3, 2002)

Metamucil contains ispaghula husk or psyllum.That is a mixture of soluble and insoluble fibre.There is 7g soluble fibre in a serving..rest is insoluble.Therefore it would help both D/C.The soluble helps D since it allows Bifidobacteria to thrive on the soluble form and thus producing bifdogenic factors like short chain fatty acids and compounds which help absorption of intestinal water. The bacteria feed on these SCFA and thus PH of lumen is reduced causing yeasts like candida and pathogenic types to be controlled.The insoluble form would help C since the bulk would be increased and peristalsis would be stimulated.For True D one should consume FOS or inulin, or soya oligosaccahrides, which help D and balance the flora without the having the insoluble form.


----------



## Blair (Dec 15, 1998)

"For True D one should consume FOS or inulin, or soya oligosaccahrides, which help D and balance the flora without the having the insoluble form. "The above receipit will give me true D. Tried it many times in the past.


----------



## Blair (Dec 15, 1998)

"For True D one should consume FOS or inulin, or soya oligosaccahrides, which help D and balance the flora without the having the insoluble form. "The above receipit will give me true D. Tried it many times in the past.


----------



## Windaloo (Feb 3, 2002)

Blair,Your right it will give you D.When there is a change in flora, initially there is always D. Once the flora settles to a more predominant bifidobaceria the D will settle down.It similar to taking antibiotics which change flora, initially they cause D then after a few days the D stops.For some people the balance is wrong to begin with and soluble fibre may help.FOS and other forms of soluble fibre are the key to maintaining healthy GUT bacteria. Relatively soluble fibre is a more effective way of keeping this balance than probiotics.Rather than consuming FOS etc it may help to eat as Heather mentions in her book..lots of soluble fibre foods. Artichoke, and many other foods listed in her book have soluble fibre.


----------



## Windaloo (Feb 3, 2002)

Blair,Your right it will give you D.When there is a change in flora, initially there is always D. Once the flora settles to a more predominant bifidobaceria the D will settle down.It similar to taking antibiotics which change flora, initially they cause D then after a few days the D stops.For some people the balance is wrong to begin with and soluble fibre may help.FOS and other forms of soluble fibre are the key to maintaining healthy GUT bacteria. Relatively soluble fibre is a more effective way of keeping this balance than probiotics.Rather than consuming FOS etc it may help to eat as Heather mentions in her book..lots of soluble fibre foods. Artichoke, and many other foods listed in her book have soluble fibre.


----------



## tando (Feb 13, 2002)

I am kind of confused about the fiber thing myself... I head that metameucil causes lots of gas, so I tried fibercon, but that actually made matters worse. Whst do most people prefer?


----------



## tando (Feb 13, 2002)

I am kind of confused about the fiber thing myself... I head that metameucil causes lots of gas, so I tried fibercon, but that actually made matters worse. Whst do most people prefer?


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2002)

I think that adding sources of natural fibre to your diet is the best solution. Have a look at the excellent information at http://www.gicare.com/pated/edtgs01.htm


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2002)

I think that adding sources of natural fibre to your diet is the best solution. Have a look at the excellent information at http://www.gicare.com/pated/edtgs01.htm


----------

